#  Krankheiten >   Gastroparese >

## Chris91

Hi,
ersteinmal ich finde eurer Forum echt klasse! :drawing_heart:   Zu meinem Problem: Ich leide seit ca. einem Jahr an chron. Gastroparese zu deutsch Magenlähmung (mir ist schon nach kleinen Mahlzeiten sehr stark übel, Gewichtsstagnation bzw.- abnahme), die durch eine Verletzung des Vagusnerves bei einer Hemifundoplicatio-OP entstanden ist. Mir wurde erst Motilium (Domperidon) verschrieben, was leider nicht sehr gut geholfen hat. Seit ca. 1 Monat nehme ich jetzt Erythromycin, was leider auch nicht richtig helfen will. 
Die Ärzte scheinen nicht mehr richtig weiter zu wissen. Ich habe im Internet aber von einem sog. Magenschrittmacher gelesen, der gute Erfolgsquoten verspricht. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit Gastroparese bzw. Magenschrittmacher? In welchen Kliniken in Deutschland werden Magenschrittmacher eingesetzt, da ich gelesen habe das es noch recht selten ist? 
Vielen Dank schoneinmal für eure Antworten

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Chris91.
Seit bei meiner Ehefrau die Gastroparese bekannt ist, habe ich mich sehr intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Was sehr wichtig ist: 6-8 kleine Mahlzeiten und alles, aber wirklich alles ,sehr klein kauen. Ein Versuch war, dass meiner meiner Ehefrau Butox in den Magen gespritzt hat (wird bei einer Magenspiegelung erledigt).
Von da an war kein tägliches mehrmaliges Brechen mehr vorhanden, sondern anfangs nach 2 Tagen, dann  nach 4 Tagen und auch am 5. Tag. 
Jedoch hat es sich mittlerweile so eingependelt, dass sie bereits wieder 4 Tage brechfrei ist und ich habe die große Hoffnung, dass sich die Abstände noch mehr vergrößern.
Wenn man im Internet mal ein bisschen recherchiert, ist dort angeführt, dass das Einsetzen eines Magenschrittmachers noch gar nicht ausgekoren ist und man die Auswirkungen noch nicht darstellen kann.
Wenn ich in so einer Lage wäre, würde ich erst einmal alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, auch wenn es mühsam ist, um mir so ein Ding einsetzen zu lassen.
Ich würde mich über weitere Anregungen, wie das mehrmalige Essen sehr freuen. 
Gruß
Klassikpeter

----------


## Chris91

Vielen Dank Klassikpeter. 
Das mit den kleinen Mahlzeiten habe ich auch schon probiert, leider mit schlechten Ergebnissen: mir war auch nach ganz kleinen Happen schlecht.
Ich werde nächste Woche einen Magenschrittmacher bekommen. Dazu fahre ich nach Hannover. Wir standen dazu mit dem dortigen Professor für Gastroenterologie in Verbindung. Dieser hat einen sehr vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck hinterlassen und uns mitgeteilt, dass er sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Magenschrittmacher hat, auch für meine Altersklasse. Ich werde nach der OP nochmal hier hineinschreiben, ob alles geklappt hat und ob die erhoffte Wirkung eingetreten ist. 
Gruß Chris91

----------


## Chris91

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Sie noch einen anderen Thread aufgemacht haben. 
Zu Ihrer Frage:
-also zuerst wurde mir Paspertin verschrieben, ist auch gegen Übelkeit und regt die Motilität an, soll auch vielen helfen (außer bei mir)
-dann wurde mir wie schon geschrieben Domperidon verschrieben (hat bei mir die ersten 4 Wochen sehr gut geholfen)
-jetzt nehme ich Erythromycin (Antibiotikum), ist eine relativ neue Studie (soll gut helfen, ist aber für eine Langzeittherapie nicht zu empfehlen, wegen Resitenzausbildung) 
Da diese Medis bei mir nicht gut geholfen haben, gehe ich jetzt den Weg mit den Magenschrittmacher. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass die Medis nicht bei Ihrer Frau helfen.
Wie wurde bei Ihrer Frau die Gastroparese festgestellt, mit einer Szintigrafie?
Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
Gruß
Chris91

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Chris91. 
Meine Ehefrau hat bereits seit 1993 (wurde dort bekannt) Diabetis. Da hier der Hausarzt versucht hat zu helfen, ist es nur noch schlimmer geworden, anstatt besser. Man hat meine Ehefrau viel zu spät zu einem Diabethologen überwiesen; diese Ärztin versuchte dann noch zu helfen, aber es half nichts. Am 14.06.2008 habe ich meine Ehefrau dann in`s Krankenhaus gebracht und es musste ihr der 2. Zeh des rechten Fusses amputiert werden. Im Kkhs wurde sie dann in 14 Tagen so mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt, dass Sie  dann bereits über 400 Tabletten genommen hatte. Daraufhin fing dann das Brechen an und sie hat 6 Wochen nur gebrochen. Da mir das dann alles zu bunt wurde, habe ich den Arzt gebeten, doch wenigstens das Antibiotika mittels Tropf zu verabreichen, da meine Frau, wenn sie bereits eine Tablette im Mund hatte, sofort gebrochen hat. Danach ging es so langsam besser. Leider musste ihr am 18.08.2008 auch noch der dritte Zeh des rechten Fusses amputiert werden, da dieser schon dunkelblau war und sich anschliessend schwarz verfärbt hätte.
Nach 6 Wochen kam man dann mal auf die Idee,  2 Magenentleerungszintigraphien zu machen, wobei dies dann festgestellt wurde.
Es gab aber tagtäglich immer noch neue Überraschungen im Kkhs, die mich nervlich ziemlich fertig gemacht haben.
Mit den Medikamenten ist dies so eine Sache; da sie noch einige andere Krankheiten hat, muss sie täglich sowieso schon 17 Tabletten nehmen, was natürlich dem Magen auf Dauer geschadet hat.
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir die Sache irgendwie in den Griff bekommen und bin gespannt auf Deine Antwort, wenn Du  aus dem Kkhs bist.
Ich wünsche Dir für die OP jedenfalls alles Gute. 
Gruß
Klassikpeter

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Klassikpeter, 
hoffe erst mal mit euch, dass ihr die Sache wieder in den Griff bekommt.
Weißt Du, ob man den Vitamin B12 Spiegel bei Deiner Ehefrau in der letzten Zeit mal kontrolliert hat?
Ein Vitamin B12 Mangel kann neurologische Probleme machen, die sogar zu Lähmungen führen können. Bei Diabetis sollte der B12 Spiegel kontrolliert werden. 
Gebe allerdings zu, dass hier auch der Wunsch es möge ein B12 Mangel sein, der Vater des Gedankens ist. Wäre schön, wenn die Substitution sich dann auf die Gastroparese auswirken würde. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Ulrike 2000. 
Habe gestern  den diensthabenden Arzt auf Vitamin B12 angesprochen und er hat nachgesehen, wie hoch der Wert ist. Er sagte zu mir, dass dieser in Ordnung wäre und man würde ihn aber trotzdem öfter kontrollieren. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Liebe Grüße
Klassikpeter

----------


## Chris91

Hi. 
bin endlich wieder daheim angekommen. Habe alles gut überstanden:
Ich wurde am ersten Tag gastroskopiert und am zweiten war schon die OP. Diese hat anderthalb Stunden gedauert.Der Schrittmacher wurde gleich nach der OP angeschalten. In der ersten Nacht hatte ich ziemlich starke Schmerzen, die aber dann Tag für Tag schnell nachließen.
Ergebnis: Ich konnte am ersten postoperativen Tag mit Zwieback anfangen und habe mich jeden Tag gesteigert. Seit der OP ist mir nicht einmal übel gewesen, also ein voller Erfolg. Das einzige, was noch nervt, sind sehr schmerzhafte Krämpfe meines Magens, da dieser sich erstmal daran gewöhnen muss, wieder zu arbeiten.
Kann diese OP also nur empfehlen, soweit ich das in dieser kurzen Zeit beurteilen kann. 
Gruß
Chris91

----------


## speedhein

Hallo Chris91, 
habe gerade deine Beiträge bzgl. Magenschrittmacher gelesen. Ist ja schon etwas länger her. Kannst Du mir deine Erfahrung mit einen Schrittmacher mitteilen? 
Mein Sohn (12) leidet unter einer Gastroparese (ebenfalls Nervverletzung Fundoplicatio) er wird allerdings mit Resolor behandelt, ist für Kinder gar nicht zu gelassen, geht ihm aber besser als ohne Medikamente. Ihm ist jedoch oft schlecht und er isst nicht besonders viel (142 c groß, 30,3 kg schwer) Würde mich über einen Erfahrungsaustausch sehr freuen, da ich niemanden anderen kenne, der ein ähnliches Problem hat. 
Liebe Grüße
speedhein

----------


## Chris91

Hallo speedhein,
es tut mir sehr leid wegen ihrem Sohn. Ich weiß, wie schrecklich sich diese Krankheit anfühlt und auch die Angehörigen belastet.
Mein Schrittmacher ist zur Zeit ausgeschaltet, da er bei mir nicht den gewünschten Effekt erbracht hat. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass sich bei mir zur anfänglichen Gastroparese (also eine zu langsame Magenentleerung) das Dumping -Syndrom (also ein zu schnelle Magenentleerung) gesellt hat. Ich habe eine Kombination aus beiden Krankheiten. Daher ist der Schrittmacher für mich nutzlos geworden. Der Schrittmacher ist recht kontrovers; die eine sagen er bringt etwas, die anderen sagen, es würde kein nennenswerter Effekt auftreten. Mir wurde gesagt, wenn der Schrittmacher implantiert wird, tritt ein Effekt erst nach ca. einem Jahr auf. Mir wurde aber von mehreren Patienten berichtet, denen es jetzt erheblich besser gehen soll. Ich kann also nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob ein Schrittmacher Ihrem Sohn helfen würde, da bei mir ja die ganze Symptomatik durch das Dumping-Syndrom anders gelagert ist. Ich kann Ihnen aber einen sehr fähigen Arzt empfehlen, der eine Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet ist: Prof. Dr. med. Karl-Hermann Fuchs aus dem Markus-Krankenhaus in Frankfurt a.M. 
Ich weiß nicht, was an Therapieversuchen bei Ihrem Sohn schon gelaufen ist. Ich würde aber vor einer OP immer erst versuchen, das Problem medikamentös anzugehen. Resolor wurde bei mir nicht probiert, dafür aber Motilium, Paspertin und Erythromycin (ein Antibiotikum, dass sehr stark die Magenmotilität anregt). Wenn das nicht funktioniert, würde ich mich wie gesagt einmal mit Prof. Fuchs in Verbindung setzen. Er hatte mir auch als Option genannt, eine Magenteilresektion vorzunehmen und den Magen zu einem "Schlauch" umzuformen. Damit wäre eine bessere Magenentleerung möglich. Allerdings habe ich mich ersteinmal dagegen entschieden, da diese Op unumkehrbar ist und auch wieder starke Risiken birgt. Das wäre also der allerletzte Schritt und bei den jungen 12 Jahren Ihres Sohnes würde ich das schon gar nicht machen. 
Wegen dem Gewicht ihres Sohnes: Ich wog bei 170 auch nur noch knapp 40kg. Deswegen wurde vor einem Jahr bei mir eine PEJ-Sonde gelegt. Es klang für mich ersteinmal unfassbar, künstlich ernährt zu werden. Aber so konnte ich erstmal wieder 20 kg zunehmen und war auch psychisch etwas entlastet, weil man nicht den Zwang hat, zu essen, wenn es einem richtig schlecht geht.
Das wäre erstmal alles, was mir jetzt auf die schnelle eingefallen ist. Wenn Sie Fragen haben, werde ich natürlich so schnell wie möglich antworten. 
Liebe Grüße 
Chris91

----------


## Baerchen

Hi Chris! habe mir mal deine Leidensgeschichte so angeguckt, alle Achtung, haste ja was durchgemacht. Bin eigentlich fast auch so weit, nur noch etwas fülliger. Ich soll jetzt unbedingt einen Magenschrittmacher bekommen und habe nach drei Jahren nun auch zugestimmt. Nun finden meine Ärzte nur keinen der mir den implantiert. Wäre es möglich das du mir deinen Doc und die Klinik schreibst. Kann ja sein das dann auf diesem Wege mein Arzt mit deinem Kontakt aufnimmt. Erstmal Danke im Voraus und bleib so tapfer wie bisher.
Liebe Grüße
Anke

----------


## Chris91

Hallo Baerchen,
mir wurde der Schrittmacher von Prof. Dr. med. Thorsten Pohle implantiert:  Medizinische Klinik I 
Ich glauber aber auch, dass Prof. Fuchs diese OP durchführt. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Frankfurter Diakonie Kliniken 
Wünsche Ihnen alles Gute für die Zukunft. 
Liebe Grüße
Chris91

----------


## Baerchen

Danke für die Nachrichten, werde meiner Ärztin am Montag gleich die Infos weiterleiten. Vielleicht habe ich ja glück. Dankeschön!
lg, Anke

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo Chris91, 
habe gelesen, dass du durch Prof. Dr. Pohle einen Magenschrittmacher implantiert bekommen hast. 
Bei mir wurde Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 durch eine Magenentleerungs-Szinitigraphie und ein 13C-Octanonsäureatemtest eine stark verzögerte Magenentleerung festgestellt worden. In einem 2wöchigen Krankenhausaufenthalt wurde ich einmal komplett auf den Kopf gestellt um Ursache zu finden. Alle Untersuchungsergebnisse (Endosonographie, ECRP, ÖGD, Neuropathie-EKG, etc) alles negativ. Wie sagten die Ärzte: auf der einen Seite unbefriedigend, auf der anderen Seite gut, dass nichts schlimmeres dahintersteckt. Seitdem MCP und Domperidon ausprobiert, ohne Wirkung.  
Anfang Mai jetzt durch Prof. Dr. Pohle Botox in Pylorus gespritzt bekommen. Muss mich jetzt Anfang nächster Woche nochmal bei Ihm melden, wie es sich entwickelt hat (leider keine Wirkung). Wird dann entschieden, ob 2ter Versuch mit Botox oder Magenschrittmacher implantiert werden soll. Auch stand zur Diskussion eine Magenverkleinerung, weil mein Magen bis ins Becken hängt. 
Bin mittlerweile bei nur noch 46kg. Essen momentan nur noch alles leidiges "Muss", oft Oberbauchschmerzen, vereinzelte Tage auch mit Übelkeit und Erbrechen. Seit Mitte Dezember schon krankgeschrieben. Und mache mir total viele Gedanken. 
Wie bist du damit umgegangen, mit einem Schrittmacher zu leben?? Sieht man das Gerät stark von außen??  
Würde mich freuen, wenn du von deinen Erfahrungen berichtest!!! 
LG Sabrina

----------


## speedhein

Hi Sabrina,
wie du vielleicht schon gelesen hast, hat mein Sohn (12) auch eine Gastroparese. Diese ist durch mehreren Operationen bei denen wahrscheinlich ein Nerv verletzt wurde, entstanden. Er wird momentan im Israelitischen Krankenhaus bei Prof. Layer behandelt. Der hat auch die Gastroparese diagnostiziert. Es wurde zuerst ein Versuch mit Motillium unternommen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Er bekommt seit September das Medikament Resolor, (wird eigentlich bei Frauen mit chronischer Verstopfung eingesetzt). Nach anfänglichen Nebenwirkungen geht es ihm aber seitdem deutlich besser. Wir haben vor ungefähr 3 Monaten angefangen die Ernährung umzustellen, Fettarm und Ballststoffarm, auch dies bekommt ihm besser. Wenn er mal etwas Fettes essen möchte, dann darf er das auch, merkt aber danach relativ schnell, dass es ist nicht gut tut. Meistens wird ihm dann sehr übel. Leider kann mein Sohn nach den Fundoplikations nicht mehr erbrechen, auch das ist manchmal ein Problem. In einigen Fällen muss ich ihm dann eine Magensonde schieben, damit er Erleichterung hat. Du kannst deinen Arzt ja mal nach dem Medikament Resolor fragen, vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch.
Würde mich freuen, wieder von dir und deinen Erfahrungen zu hören. 
Herzliche Grüße
speedhein

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo,
anfang Juni 2te Botox-Injektion intrapylorisch gespritzt bekommen. Anfang Juli jetzt erneute Magenentleerungs-Szintigraphie mit dem Ergebnis, dass auch nach 2 Stunden keine Entleerung stattfindet.  
Am Mittwoch mit dem Klinikum Herford telefoniert: Magenschrittmacher wird jetzt beantragt bei der Krankenkasse. Hoffentlich geht das ohne Widerspruch durch. Sekretärin meinte, hätten 3 Patienten momentan, wo der 3. Widerspruch schon läuft. 
Ernähre mich momentan fast ausschließlich von Joghurt, Milchreis, Grießbrei, Apfelmus oder Baby-Gläschenkost. Gewichtsabnahme jede Woche ca. 0,5kg. Ärzte bereits am überlegen, ob Dünndarmsonde evtl. sinnvoll wird. 
Jetzt noch eine Frage: hat jemand Erfahrung oder kennt jemand eine Frau die einen Magenschrittmacher implantiert bekommen hat und dann schwanger wurde :Huh?: ? 
Wenn man die Ärzte fragt, sagen wäre "eigentlich" kein Problem, aber anscheinend gibt es bisher keine Erfahrungswerte. Auch der Hersteller hält sich sehr bedeckt auf seiner Internetseite. 
LG Sabrina

----------


## speedhein

Hallo Sabrina, 
hast du es mal mit dem Medikament Resolor probiert? Vielleicht hilft es dir, zumindestens so lange bis du den Magenschrittmacher bekommst. Wäre super, wenn Du deine Erfahrungen mit dem Schrittmacher dann mal mitteilst, da früher oder später dies sicherlich auch eine Alternative für meinen Sohn sein wird. Momentan ist er aber noch viel zu jung und es gibt noch keine Kindern bei denen es bisher praktiziert wurde.
Die Erfahrungen mit Magenschrittmacher ist glaube ich bei keinem Arzt recht groß. Es gibt glaube ich noch nicht sehr viele MEnschen die einen Schrittmacher bekommen haben. 
Alles Gute und LG 
speedhein

----------


## Baerchen

Halloan alle, ich bin mal wieder hier. War lange und überall im Krankenhaus. Habe im Februar den Schrittmacher implantiert bekommen. Sah erstmal auch alles ganz gut aus. Kein Erbrechen mehr. Übelkeit sollte auch nachlassen, bis heute leider nicht. Bei mir kamen sofort nach einschalten(einen Tag nach der OP) neue Schmerzen im unteren Bauch dazu. Lange Geschichte, ich mach es kurz, es wurde noch zusätzlich eine Dünndarmlähmung festgestellt. Der Impuls vom Schrittmacher reicht nicht aus um die Nahrung noch weiter als bis zum Magenausgang zu transportieren. Die gastroparese ist zu weit fortgeschritten und jetzt wollen die Ärzte den Magen entfernen. Einer meint total und ein weiterer meinte 4/5. Bin total traurig und weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll. Suche nur noch nach Alternativen, denn wenn der Magen raus ist ist er für immer weg. Es muss doch irgentetwas geben was hilft, oder kennt jemand eine Spezialklinik für Magenkrankheiten? 
Liebe Grüße an alle die hier sind

----------


## speedhein

Hallo, das hört sich ja schrecklich an. Versuche es mal im Israelitischem Krankenhaus in Hamburg. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sind auf Magenkrankheiten spezialisiert. Israelitisches Krankenhaus Hamburg | www.ik-h.de 
Lieben Gruß 
speedhein

----------


## Baerchen

Hallo speedhein
Super, danke für die Nachricht. Habe mir eben die Telefonnummer rausgeschrieben und werde morgen gleich dort anrufen. Bin ich ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt.
gute Nacht und Danke! :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo Baerchen, 
ich soll demnächst im Klinikum Herford beim Prof. Dr. Pohle einen Magenschrittmacher implantiert bekommen. Wenn endlich der Antrag beim Med. Dienst d. Krankenkassen durch ist.  
Ich kann dieses Krankenhaus nur empfehlen. Prof. Dr. Pohle war vorher jahrelang in der Uniklinik in Münster, hat dort die ersten Magenschrittmacher implantiert. Wurde mir von den hiesigen Gastroenterologen wärmstens empfohlen. 
Wurde denn bei dir eine Ursache für die Gastroparese und Dünndarmlähmung festgestellt?? Bei mir wurde nach vielen Untersuchungen keine Ursache für die Gastroparese gefunden. 
Liebe Grüße Sabrina1985

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Nach längerer Zeit bin ich mal wieder hier, da ich beim Googlen gesehen habe, dass es hier einen Beitrag zur Gastroparese gibt. 
Ich erzähle euch mal meine Geschichte, versuche mich kurz zu fassen:
Seit gut 2 Jahren habe ich immer wieder mal Probleme mit Sodbrennen und Reflux, vor 2 Jahren wurde ein Reflux (NERD) auch durch eine ph-Metrie bestätigt. Anfang dieses Jahres hatte ich wieder massive Probleme mit Sodbrennen, dazu immer wieder und stärker werdend Aufstoßen. Außerdem hatte ich beim Essen immer sehr schnell ein Sättigungsgefühl, außerdem Appetitlosigkeit und Übelkeit. Zum Glück nur selten Erbrechen.
Es wurde dann hier im Krankenhaus nochmal eine Magenspiegelung gemacht. Danach sagte mir der Arzt: Sie haben keinen Reflux, da ist nichts, machen sie mal eine Psychotherapie.
Aber ich habe den Reflux und das ständige Aufstoßen ja gespürt und so habe ich weiter gesucht und bin dann im Netz auf ein Refluxzentrum gestoßen und habe da einfach mal einen Termin ausgemacht, ich hatte ja nichts zu verlieren. 
Schon beim ersten Termin hatte ich dort ein sehr gutes Gefühl. Endlich hat da mal jemand meine Symptome ernst genommen. Es wurden dann (stationär, weil weiter weg) mehrere Untersuchungen (Speiseröhren-Manometrie, Röntgen-Breischluck, Magenspiegelung, 24 Std. ph-Metrie und Magenszintigraphie) gemacht. Bei der Szintigraphie kam dann heraus, dass meine Magenentleerung deutlich verzögert war: statt regulär 20 Minuten lag mein Wert bei 40 Minuten. 
Dann stellte sich jedoch die Frage nach der Ursache. Zuerst waren Opioide im Verdacht, die ich wegen einer Unfallverletzung nehmen muss. Aber die habe ich so weit wie möglich reduziert und die Beschwerden blieben. Also wohl nicht der Auslöser. 
Es wurde dann erst eine Therapie mit Motilium (Domperidon) begonnen, als diese nach 6 Wochen keinen Erfolg gebracht hatte, bekam ich Testweise Resolor. Da hatte ich aber leider ziemlich starke Nebenwirkungen (Durchfall bis 5x/Tag), so dass ich das wieder absetzen musste. Stattdessen bekam ich dann Erythromycin, das nehme ich jetzt seit 7 Wochen.
Zusätzlich bekomme ich noch - um wenigstens das Gewicht halten zu können - Maltodextrin-Pulver, also Kalorien pur (kann mich damit jetzt auf 50-51 kg halten, bei 1,70m).
Gestern hatte ich dann eine Kontrollszintigraphie um zu sehen, ob die Medikamente in den letzten 3 Monaten was gebracht haben. 
Danach war mein Arzt ziemlich geschockt und ratlos: die Zeit hatte sich trotz der Medis nicht verringert, sondern im Gegenteil: es waren jetzt 60 Minuten (statt 20 regulär und 40 vor 3 Monaten) :Sad: , danach wurde die Untersuchung abgebrochen. Dass sich das innerhalb so einer doch recht kurzen Zeit so verschlechtert hatte, fand mein Arzt doch sehr ungewöhnlich. 
Er will jetzt einen Neurologen hinzuziehen, der meinen Vagus-Nerv, der wohl den Magen steuert, untersuchen soll. Denn da ich eine HWS-Verletzung habe, könnte es daher kommen. Je nach Ergebnis der Untersuchung, will dann der Gastroenterologe ggf. noch weitere Untersuchungen machen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte? 
Im Moment stehen zwei mögliche Ursachen im Raum: entweder diese Nerv-Beteiligung oder evtl. auch eine Autoimmun-Sache. Aber so ganz sicher ist der Arzt sich da auch nicht (Diabetes habe ich definitiv nicht). 
Er sprach jetzt auch schon von der Option, einen Magenschrittmacher zu implantieren. Aber irgendwie sträube ich mich da noch gegen. Gibt es dazu hier inzwischen schon neue, weitere Erfahrungen? 
Oder irgendwelche anderen Tipps? 
Danke und viele Grüße

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo, 
bin zur Zeit wieder stationär, weil ich auf 39kg abgemagert war. Im Krankenhaus Versuch mit Erythromycin, leider keine Wirkung. Wurde nach 3Wochen wieder abgesetzt. Haben die Hoffnung, dass mit Eß-Training mein Magen sich wieder ans "essen" gewöhnt & ein Wunder passiert & er wieder von alleine funktioniert. 
Magenschrittmacher sollte bei mir auch implantiert werden. Allerdings ist der Antrag zum 2. Mal von der Krankenkasse abgelehnt worden. Beim 1. Mal weil Ihnen zu wenig Angaben zum Verlauf, zur Therapie, etc. gefehlt haben. Im 2. Ablehnungsbescheid jetzt mit Begründung auf eine Eßstörung (Diagnose bestand schon vor Krankheitsbeginn), dass ich die erstmal in den Griff kriegen soll. Suuuper, wenn der Magen nicht will, aber der Kopf mittlerweile. 
Na ja mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Bin jetzt schon volle 8Wochen stationär und es werden bestimmt noch ein paar mehr. 
LG Sabrina

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hab jetzt den Ablehnungsbescheid vom MDK in den Fingern. Wird auch abgelehnt, da es zuwenige Studien gibt über den Therapieerfolg des Magenschrittmachers. 
Demnächst findet ein Gastroenterologen Kongress statt, dort will der beh. Gastroenterologe meinen Fall vorstellen und mit seinen Kollegen besprechen, ob evtl. eine Magenverkleinerung in Frage käme. 
Werde weiter berichten! 
LG Sabrina

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Sabrina, hallo ihr anderen! 
Letzte Woche war ich nochmal wieder bei meinem Gastroenterologen. Da war dann auch der Neurologe dabei, der die Nerven ausgemessen hat. Die gute Nachricht: es liegt nicht am Vagus-Nerv, da ist alles in Ordnung.
Die schlechte Nachricht dabei: wir wissen immer noch nicht, was die Ursache für meine Entleerungsstörung ist. Und mein Arzt meinte, dass es weiter auch keine Möglichkeiten gibt, das herauszufinden. Ich müsse mich wohl damit abfinden, dass es so ist. :Sad:  
Er meinte, dass ich auf jeden Fall weiter das Maltodextrin nehmen muss, damit ich mein Gewicht halten bzw. steigern kann. Innerhalb der nächsten 8 Wochen soll ich versuchen 3-4 kg zuzunehmen... Ich soll richtig kalorienreich aber fettarm essen. Wenn das mal so leicht wäre (wie gut, dass jetzt die Adventszeit mit den schönen Leckereien kommt, vielleicht geht da ja was...). Zumal ich seit 1,5 Wochen wieder deutlich stärkere Magenschmerzen habe und da das Essen erst recht schwer fällt. 
Er hat mir auch schon angedroht, dass wir, wenn das nicht klappen sollte, über eine Magensonde sprechen müssten. Bei einer anderen Patientin mit ähnlichem Krankheitsbild hätte er jetzt auch eine Magensonde gelegt. 
Dazu soll ich dann auch weiterhin das Motilium und auch das Erythromycin nehmen. Auch wenn ich das nicht so gut finde, weil das ja ein Antibiotikum ist und man sowas ja eigentlich nicht so lange nehmen sollte. Aber er meinte, wenn ich die Medis nicht nehmen würde, dann würde es wahrscheinlich noch schlechter werden.  
Und langfristig würde dann tatsächlich nur noch der Magenschrittmacher bleiben... 
Gibt es denn jetzt hier schon erfahrungen mit so einem Magenschrittmacher? Oder wo könnte ich mich da näher informieren? Gibt es vielleicht auch irgendwo ein spezielles Forum für Betroffene? 
Danke und viele Grüße!

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo Lexi77, 
Informationen kannst du über die Internetseite des Herstellers finden:  Der Enterra Neurostimulator von Medtronic 
Habe mich darüber auch schon informiert. 
Ich bekomme jetzt die 2. Woche Resolor 2mg & bin echt happy. Kann zumindest soweit wieder essen, dass ich mein Gewicht langsam wieder steigern kann. Und ab nächster oder übernächster Woche geht es in die Reha. Nehme zusätzlich zum Resolor auch noch MCP 3 x 30 Tropfen und Novalgin 500mg mittags & abends gegen die Oberbauchschmerzen, seit Resolor aber schon deutlich besser geworden die Schmerzen. Hoffe wird alles noch etwas besser, dann kann ich damit leben. 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hat bei mir die Krankenkasse (Barmer/GEK) nach zweimaligem med. Gutachten den Magenschrittmacher abgelehnt, u.a. mit der Begründung, dass es zuwenig Studien gibt, die die Wirksamkeit des Magenschrittmachers belegen. 
Hatte selbst vor 3 Wochen noch eine Dünndarm-Sonde für 6Wochen liegen. Hat mir sehr geholfen, da es mir den "Streß" abgenommen hat, "essen zu müssen". Gegessen halt was ging & zusätzlich 2200kcal über Sonde bekommen. 
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.  
LG Sabrina 
PS Bei mir wurde auch festgestellt, dass es nicht an den Nerven liegt, anscheinend muskuläres Problem. Ursache bisher unbekannt nach vielen Untersuchungen.

----------


## Chris91

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich wollte mal ein Feedback geben, nachdem ich so lange nicht mehr aktiv war  :Zwinker: . 
@ Sabrina: tut mir echt leid, dass dein Schrittmacher nicht genehmigt wird. Bei mir gab's zum Glück keine Probleme mit der Genehmigung (BKK Gesundheit). Jedoch muss ich leider sagen, dass der Schrittmacher bei mir nun wieder entfernt wurde, da er bei mir nichts gebracht hat. Hatte noch einmal 2 Untersuchungen in Frankfurt bei Prof. Fuchs. Zum einem eine Gastroskopie und eine Barium-Sandwich-Untersuchung, bei der man ein Brötchen mit einem leicht radioaktiven Marker (weißer Brei  :Smiley: ) essen muss. Die Untersuchungen ergaben wieder, dass mein Magen sich nicht entleerte. Im Magen wurden sogar Speisereste gefunden, obwohl ich schon 3 Tage nüchtern war. Deswegen wurde mir angeraten, eine 2/3 Magenresektion mit einer y-Roux-Anastomose durchführen zu lassen. Nach sehr langen Überlegen habe ich mich dann dazu durchgerungen, diesen Schritt zu gehen und wurde am 28.07. operiert. Dabei wurde auch intraoperativ getestet, ob mein Magen wirklich nicht mehr arbeitet. Nach einem Tag ITS wurde ich wieder auf Normalstation verlegt. Die ersten 10 Tage waren die Hölle auf Erden. Mir war 24 Stunden am Tag speiübel und es halfen keine Medikamente. 
Naja jedenfalls habe ich es jetzt überstanden. Ich kann jetzt mehr essen als vor der OP und das Erbrechen ist fast verschwunden (seit Entlassung einmal). Leider hat sich das Frühdumping (sturzartige Magenentleerung), welches ich schon vor der OP hatte, sehr verstärkt, so dass ich leider nicht von der Op richtig profitieren kann. Durch das Frühdumping bekomme ich direkt nach dem Essen Herzrasen, Schwindel, Müdigkeit, Bauchschmerzen und merhmals am Tag Durchfall. Ich habe auch wieder massiv an Gewicht verloren, da bei der OP auch meinen PEJ-Sonde entfernt wurde. Zur Überbrückung wurde mir jetzt ein PORT gelegt, worüber ich unterstützend ernährt werde.   
MfG Chris

----------


## finfin

Hallo,  
ich habe auch eine Gastroparese und nachdem alle Medis ausprobiert wurden (auch Resolor und ein Anti-DEpressivum, das helfen könnte, da es die Magentätigkeit beschleunigen soll) bleibt nun nur noch der Magenschrittmacher. 
Habe jetzt schon angerufen in der Klinik in Frankfurt und warte auf den Rückruf. 
Gibt es eigentlich jm hier mit positiven Erfahrungen mit einem Schrittmacher? Ihr berichtet ja alle, dass es nichts gebracht hat, oder? 
@ chris: hast du dich mal auf Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten testen lassen?
Ich habe zu der Gastroparese noch eine FRuchtzucker und Histaminunverträglichkeit, was dann zu den Beschwerden führt, die du als Dumping Syndrom aufzählst. und auch eine immunschwäche (selektiver igM mangel, was ebenfalls dazu führt, dass ich viele lebensmittel nicht vertrage). erst, wenn ich diese ganze lebensmittel weglasse, merke ich richtig krass die beschwerden der gastroparese, ansonsten ist es ein bunter mix aus allem. vlt isst du noch was, was du einfach aus anderen gründen nicht verträgst? 
lg fine

----------


## Chris91

Hi finfin,
mir wurde von den Ärzten (Prof. Fuchs, Prof. Pohle) berichtet, dass sie Patienten hatten, denen es deutlich besser geht. Es bedarf aber einiger Geduld, da der Effekt erst nach 6-12 Monaten auftreten soll. Die Ärzte hier in Dresden aber glauben nicht an die Wirkung des Schrittmachers. Er ist also umstritten. Deswegen haben auch einige Probleme mit der Kostenübernahme.
Ich wurde auf alle Nahrungmittelunverträglichkeiten negativ getestet. Das Dumping-Syndrom wurde durch einen Glucosetest nachgewiesen.  
MfG Chris

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Leider habe ich wieder einen Rückschlag erlebt. Anstatt zuzunehmen, habe ich in den letzten 1,5 Wochen wieder 1 kg abgenommen. Außerdem geht es mir zur Zeit gar nicht gut, habe ziemlich Magenschmerzen und mir ist fast ununterbrochen übel. Da ich so weit im Untergewicht bin, habe ich auch immer wieder Kreislaufprobleme, bin ständig müde und friere nur noch (selbst mit 3 Pullis). 
Weil es mir so schlecht ging, war ich diese Woche nochmal kurzfristig bei meinem Arzt in Köln (auch wenn das immer 4 Std. Fahrt hin und zurück sind). Der meinte dann auch, ich würde ziemlich schlecht aussehen und hat dann auch nochmal die Ernährungsberaterin dazu geholt.
Aktuell könne man an meinen Beschwerden so nichts weiter ändern. Aber die Gewichtsabnahme hat ihn doch beunruhigt. Er will das jetzt engmaschig kontrollieren. Auch das Blut soll jetzt regelmäßig kontrolliert werden, damit man schnell erkennt, wenn sich irgendwo ein Mangel einstellt. Ich soll in der ersten Januar-Woche nochmal hin und ggf. will er dann nochmal irgendwelche Untersuchungen in die Wege leiten. Er sprach von einer erneuten Magenspiegelung (wegen den Magenschmerzen), aber was er sonst noch machen will, hat er nicht gesagt.  
Er meinte auch, dass er bei meiner Beschwerdenschilderung davon ausgeht, dass die Entleerung sich nochmal verschlechtert hat, aber dass es eigentlich trotzdem nichts bringt, nochmal eine Szinti zu machen, da das an der Therapie nichts verändert und die letzte ja auch erst Ende Oktober war.
Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt Astronautennahrung verschrieben bekommen, also solche Fresubin-Flaschen. Und er hat auch jetzt nochmal gesagt, dass man im Zweifel eine Sonde legen müsse.
Ach mensch, das ist doch alles große Sch.... Und irgendwie werden es immer mehr Medis, die ich nehmen muss (Valoron wegen meiner chron. Unfall-Verletzung, Pantoprazol, Motilium, Erythromycin und Sab simplex regelmäßig. Dazu noch bei Bedarf Vomex gegen die Übelkeit, Tepilta, wenn die Magenschmerzen und das Sodbrennen zu schlimm werden und ggf. auch noch Ibuprofen).
Vor allem verstehe ich wirklich nicht, warum das jetzt alles doch so recht schnell immer schlechter wird... 
@Sabrina: Schön, dass das Resolor dir hilft! Bei mir hatte das leider heftigen Durchfall ausgelöst, so dass ich es nicht weiter ausprobieren konnte. Was machst du denn für eine Reha? Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dir hilft. 
@Chris: Tut mir leid, dass dir der Schrittmacher nichts gebracht hat. Kann man den denn so relativ problemlos wieder entfernen? Die OP, die du jetzt hattest, war ja ziemlich heftig. Aber was ich nicht verstehe: wieso soll es die Magentätigkeit verbessern, wenn der Magen verkleinert wird? Dann kann man doch noch weniger essen... Ich hoffe, es geht dir jetzt besser. 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein - trotz aller Beschwerden und Einschränkungen - schönes 3. Adventswochenende. 
LG, Lexi

----------


## Chris91

Hi Lexi,
dein Rückschlag tut mir leid. Ich hatte wie gesagt zur Unterstützung eine Darmsonde (PEJ). Ist natürlich ein Eingriff. Und der Schlauch aus der Bauchdecke ist auch nicht gerade schön anzusehen gewesen. Aber dadurch hatte ich erst einmal gut zugenommen (12 Kilo). Und das Wichtigste war für mich, dass ich nicht essen musste, wenn es mir nicht gut ging. Durch die Essenspausen konnte sich auch mein Magen mal entleeren. Außerdem wird der Darm auch wieder richtig gefordert. Durch die unregelmäßige Belastung, verursacht durch die Gastroparese, kommt ja auch der ganze Verdauungsvorgang im Darm zum Erliegen.  
Zu deiner Frage: Die Magentätigkeit an sich wird nicht verbessert. Es wurde aber in der Szintigraphie festgestellt, dass sich die Nahrung vor dem Pylorus und hauptsächlich im Antrum staute. Der Magenausgang ließ also nichts durch, trotz Schwerkraft. Durch die Magenresektion wird der Pylorus und das Antrum entfernt. Dadurch kann jetzt durch die reine Schwerkraft (also nach dem Essen muss man sitzen oder sich bewegen) der Speisebrei durchrutschen. Dass dies bei mir "zu gut" funktioniert, erkennt man leider an meinem Dumping-Syndrom. Durch die y-Roux-Umformung sollte das Dumping eigendlich vermieden werden. Statistisch haben nach dieser OP-Form nur 5% der Betroffenen das Dumping-Syndrom. Da hatte ich leider Pech. 
Wünsche euch allen auch ein schönes Adventwochenende. 
MfG Chris

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo, 
wollte mich mal aus der Reha melden. Bin seit dem 30.11. in Bad Mergentheim. Mache eine psychosomatische Reha mit gastroenterologischer Mitbetreuung. Da momentan mein Kopf nicht will! Fühle mich mit meinen 46kg schon wieder dick. Obwohl mir noch mind. 7kg zum Normalgewicht fehlen. Leider spielt mein Kopf seit letzter Woche total verrückt, sodass ich das Erbrechen willkürlich herbeiführe, in einer Woche wieder 1kg verloren. Bekomme jetzt Ernährungsplan erstellt, damit hoffe ich, dass ich Gewicht halten kann. Denn zunehmen kann ich vom Kopf her momentan nicht. 
LG Sabrina

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Sabrina, 
bist du schon wieder zuhause? Ich hoffe, deine Reha war letztendlich doch erfolgreich. Kannst du jetzt wieder besser essen? 
Mein Arzt hat mir jetzt auch eine Reha empfohlen, damit ich zunehme. Denn das habe ich trotz Fresubin und vielen Weihnachtsleckereien in den letzten 4 Wochen wieder nicht. Aber bei mir ist es ja so, dass ich liebend gerne essen würde, es aber nicht kann, weil mein Magen immer das Signal "voll" sendet... 
Weiß jemand von euch, was dann in so einer Reha gemacht werden würde? Denn einfach nur unter Aufsicht mehr essen geht ja nicht.
Der Arzt hat mir eine Klinik empfohlen die auf Magen-Darm spezialisiert ist (Klinik Rosenberg in Bad Driburg). Aber auf deren Internetseite steht hauptsächlich nur von Diabetes, Übergewicht oder nach Krebs. Und nur mal ganz am Rande was von Untergewicht... 
Am liebsten würde ich das alles irgendwie ohne Reha hinkriegen, da ich (ist etwas peinlich) immer ziemlich doll Heimweh habe, wenn ich länger alleine von zuhause weg bin. Und ich habe jetzt schon schlaflose Nächte wenn ich nur daran denke. Und wenn es mir da nicht gut geht, esse ich ja noch weniger. Hab einfach Sorge, dass ich da nur immer aufs Essen warten muss und sonst nicht allzu viel passiert. 
Viel Sport ist ja auch nicht gut, weil man da dann ja erst recht Kalorien verbraucht. Und ich kann wegen meiner Wirbelsäulenverletzung ja auch nicht alles machen. Und dass die Ärzte da mich nicht so ernst nehmen, wie mein behandelnder Arzt es tut, und es dann auf die Psyche schieben wollen. Ich habe ja schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ärzten gemacht. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
LG, Lexi

----------


## Sabrina1985

Hallo Lexi, 
habe gestern 2 Wochen Reha-Verlängerung bekommen (insgesamt dann 8Wochen).  
Würde dir empfehlen, es eher als psychosomatische Reha mit internistischer bzw. gastroenterologischer Mitbetreuung laufen zu lassen. Bei psychosomatischer Reha werden bis zu 6Wochen direkt genehmigt, bei gastroenterologischer Reha max. nur 3 Wochen. 
Probiere es mal mit Malzbier! Die Diätassistentinnen haben mir das empfohlen fürs zunehmen. Kann es aber nicht trinken, mag den Geschmack überhaupt nicht. Dafür trinke ich jetzt jeden Tag 1 Liter Fruchtsaft. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch. 
LG Sabrina

----------


## Sabrina1985

Ach ja, man wird schon "beschäftigt" in der Reha. Habe u.a.: Fango, Massage, Körpertherapie, Vorträge, spezielle Magen-Darm-Gruppe, Einzelpsychotherapie, Gruppenpsychotherapie, Walking, Lauftraining, ... Manchmal geht es schon um 7:15Uhr vor dem Frühstück mit den ersten Terminen los.  
Vielleicht läßt sich ja auch eine Rehaklinik finden in deiner Nähe. Kann man alles im Reha-Antrag angeben, ob Klinik Wohnortnah od. -fern. Hab auch gedacht, 6Wochen oh je, lange Zeit. Aber man freundet sich mit anderen Mitpatienten an & dann geht die Zeit rum wie im Flug.

----------


## finfin

hej,  
ich habe mal nochmal eine frage an diejenigen, die schon mal einen magenschrittmacher hatten (auch wenn er nichts gebracht hat...)
hatten ihr dadurch einschränkungen?...also auf der magenschrittmacherseite steht, man könne dann nicht mehr springen, strecken oder verrenkungen oder so machen. stimmt das? muss man noch auf andere dinge achten? 
lg fine

----------


## Chris91

hallo finfin,
ich konnte nach einer gewissen Zeit alles ohne Probleme machen. Man sollte vielleicht bei Ballsportarten aufpassen. Es ist echt unangenehm, wenn man da einen Ball hinbekommt.  
lg Chris

----------


## Sini2887

Hallo Baerchen,
bei mir wurde kürzlich auch eine Kombination aus Magen- und Darmlähmung festgestellt. Weißt du schon mehr? Mein Arzt ist jetzt auch erst mal überfragt und sucht jetzt nach einer Spezialklinik. Die Speiseröhre haben sie auch getestet, aber da bin ich gerade noch so im unteren Normbereich! Was isst du denn noch? Also ich nehme jetzt Domperidon und Abführmittel gleichzeitig, damit beides aktiviert wird. Ansonsten Schonkost und ab 17/18:00 Uhr nichts mehr. Damit man dann auch schlafen kann... Damit habe ich seit einiger Zeit nämlich auch Probleme! Zum Glück bleibt mir aber das Erbrechen erspart!
Das bei dir hört sich echt mies an! Ich wünsche dir alles alles Gute und drücke so die Daumen, dass sie noch ne Alternative finden!!
Ansonsten habe ich im Internet von der Klinik in Vilsbiburg gelesen! Das ist ne Neuroenterologische Klinik! Vielleicht kannst du da mal schauen!
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Philly81

ErythromycinHallo! 
Also ich leide seit 6 Monaten nach einer Fundoplicatio nach Toupet ebenfalls an Gastroparese.
Erbrechen muss ich nicht und die Beschwerden sind von wechselnder Intensität. 
Zuerst hat Motilium gut geholfen - aber dann nachgelassen
Jetzt nehme ich  Erythromycin und hoffe es hilft.
Wenn das auch nicht hilft wollen sie Botox spritzen. 
Mein Chirurg sagt aber dass es bisher noch bei allen Patienten von alleine weggegangen ist :Huh?:  
Habe mittlerweile 3 Chirurgen (die angeblich Besten Wiens und Zelle am Sees) sowie 2 Neurologen und 3 Gastros konsultiert. 
FAZIT: Alle sagen die Nerven brauchen verflucht lange zur Regeneration. 
Bei euch lese ich aber immer von DAUER. 
Was haben Sie euch gesagt. 
DANKE für eine Antwort. 
LG
Philipp

----------


## ToWo1984

Hallo Leute, bin der Toby 28j
und ich habe eine ähnliche Problematik.
Bei mir wird die Magenbewegung immer langsamer über die Monate und ich kann dadurch immer weniger essen und alles liegt mir bis zum nächsten Tag im Magen mitlerweile. Alles hat im Oct 2011 angefangen mit Sodbrennen und Oberbauchschmerzen und halt son Gefühl als würd das Essen irgendwo im Magen/Darm nicht weiterwandern (war zu beginn noch nicht so schlimm).
Habs erstmal auf zu viel Grillen und Bier geschoben..wurd aber auch durch Schonkost im Selbstversuch nicht besser.
Nach diversen Arzt und KH Aufenthalten mit Magenspiegelungen usw. wo immer nur eine leichte Antrumgastritis gefunden und das der Mageneingang offen steht und man mir immer vermittelte "junge, da bleibt kein essen irgendwo hängen und Reflux hätte ich angeblich auch nicht" bin ich echt fast amok gelaufen. Selbst Säureblocker haben beim tollen Sodbrennen oft wenig Wirkung, weil sich irgendwie mein Magen kaum bewegt,kein Magenknurren oder sonstige Geräusche. Dann war ich endlich mal in einer spezialisierteren Klinik in Krefeld.
Diese haben dann so einen C13 Oktansäuretst (Eiertoast essen) gemacht und festgestellt das ich nach über 4std. da wohl noch nicht alles raus war war oder so (musste 6std. in so Beutel atmen). Ph metrie von Speiseröhre ergab Reflux von Säure und sogar das im Liegen nachts wohl auch Essensreste zurück in die Röhre fließen (Februar 12). Mit diesen Erkenntnissen fingen die da aber nix an und haben mich nur nach Hause geschickt und meinten ich soll Motilium nehmen,oder MCP. Beides wirkt echt absolut garnicht. Die tolle Klinik hat mich dann noch 3 Monate später zur Manometrie der Speiseröhre und Dünndarm gebeten (echt unangenehm) wo dann auch noch eine langsame untere Speiseröhre festgestellt wurde (bekam über die monate auchnoch Schluckprobleme dazu). Die Dünndarmmanometrie die über 8std. ging war wohl normal,wobei ich das bei der diagnostizierten "extremen"Magenentleerungsverzögerung von damals komisch finde wie die das auswerten wollen?! Ich wurde dann gebeten mich psychosomatisch behandeln zu lassen, weil die verschriebenen Mittelchen ja wirken müssten,tzzz. Ja,psyochologe findet keine Anhaltspunkte und will mir auch nix verschreiben weil er meint seine Mittel würden ohne Somatisierungsstörung nichts bringen. Ich werd allerdings echt langsam Malle durch den Mist. :Angry:  Kann mitlerweile nur noch morgens fühstücken (kleine Portion und alles 1mio. mal durchkauen) und wenn ich mir ein kleines Mittagessen mache bleibt es schon über nacht quälend im Magen. Erbrechen muss ich nicht, übe ist mir öfters trotzdem.Verstopfung hab ich auch und kann nur echt alle Paar tage mal. Sooo meine Historie soweit...Dazu kommt das ich noch nie irgendwelche Problematik mit Magen Darm hatte und auch keinen Stress (außer durch den Mist) hab. Intoleranzen wurden auch getestet (Li,Fi) negativ. Habe von Anfang an irgendwie das neurologische in Verdacht, aber irgendwie wollen die im KH da nie was von hören und meinen den Magen kann man vom Nerv nicht untersuche.....habt ihr irgendelche Tipps für mich in dem Punkt?? Ihr habt ja teilweise echt schlimme Sachen durchmachen müssen schon.. MFG Der Tobi

----------


## kaya

Verauch´s mal mit Ingwer:
In allen Kulturen ist Ingwer ein geschätztes Heilmittel bei Übelkeit und Verdauungsproblemen © Wikipedia  *Wirkungsweise* 
Die deutsche Expertengruppe zur Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von Arzneipflanzen (Kommission E) bewertete Ingwer positiv auf Grund seiner Wirkungen gegen Magen-Darm-Beschwerden und der Verhinderung von Reisekrankheiten. In ihrer Monographie beschreibt sie folgende Wirkungen des Ingwers:  Ingwer verhindert Übelkeit und ErbrechenIngwer steigert die Kontraktionskraft des HerzmuskelsIngwer fördert die Speichel- und MagensaftsekretionIngwer treibt die Galle anIngwer steigert die Darmbewegung und -anspannung
Rezepte für Tee u.a. kannst Du googlen. 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
will mich mal wieder mit einem Update melden.
Im Frühjahr war ich ja zur Reha, die mir aber leider gar nichts gebracht hat (obwohl die Klinik wirklich super war!), ich habe dort sogar abgenommen. 
In der Reha hat man dann auch noch festgestellt, dass ich stark erhöhte Leberwerte habe/hatte, aber keiner sich erklären kann, warum. Alle weiteren Untersuchungen waren nämlich ohne Befund, also keine erkennbare Ursache für die Werte. Inzwischen sind die wieder etwas runter gegangen, aber sind immer noch erhöht. 
Dann hatte ich im August eine massive Magen-Darm-Infektion, so dass ich sogar ins Krankenhaus musste. Da habe ich dann wieder 2 kg abgenommen, habe es aber zum Glück hinterher wieder drauf gekriegt, als ich wieder essen konnte. (Inzwischen habe ich auch festgestellt, dass meine alte Waage immer fast 3 kg zu wenig angezeigt hat.) 
Mit Maltodextrin, Fresubin und Resource Energy schaffe ich es zumindest einigermaßen mein Gewicht zu halten. 
Als ich im Aug. im Krankenhaus war, wurde auch nochmal eine Magenspiegelung gemacht. Danach sagte der Arzt mal wieder, dass da nichts wäre (hatte er ja letztes mal auch gesagt). Allerdings war der sowieso etwas sauer, dass ich letztes Jahr, nachdem ich dort war, noch zu dem Spezialisten nach Köln gefahren bin. Zuerst wollte der mich gar nicht mehr behandeln und gleich nach Köln schicken, aber mir ging es so schlecht, dass ich die weite Fahrt gar nicht geschafft hätte und hier behandelt werden musste. Aber da sagte er dann mal wieder, wie gesagt, mit meinem Magen wäre nichts.
Im Befundbericht steht aber zumindest wieder was von der chronischen Gastritis... 
Aktuell habe ich, wie eigentlich fast immer, Magenschmerzen unterschiedlich stark, Übelkeit, Appetitlosigkeit etc. Und in der letzten Woche bin ich nur noch müde, ich könnte ständig schlafen. Zuerst habe ich das auf den etwas anstrengenderen Urlaub geschoben, aber dann müsste es ja langsam weniger werden. Habe jetzt gleich mal ein Blutbild machen lassen. 
Letzte Tage war ich auch nochmal wieder bei meinem Gastro-Spezialisten. Er will jetzt in 2 Wochen nochmal eine Magenentleerungsszintigraphie und Ösophagus-Manometrie machen. Und je nach Ergebnis will er dann doch das Thema Schrittmacher intensivieren und da einen Kollegen suchen, der das machen kann. Da habe ich aber echt schiss vor. Ich mag da gar nicht dran denken... 
Zumal hier die Erfahrungen ja auch nicht so gut sind und man irgendwie sonst keine Erfahrungsberichte findet (außer von denen, die dadurch abnehmen sollen). Und das ganze scheint ja auch noch wenig erprobt zu sein. 
Ach, es ist wirklich alles ätzend. 
Ich hoffe, euch geht es etwas besser. 
Liebe Grüße, Lexi 
P.s: @_tobi_, habe dir eine PN geschickt.

----------


## ToWo1984

Oh mann das ist echt mies das einem keiner helfen kann/will irgendwie weil sich da scheinbar keiner richtig mit auskennt von den Ärzten hier in Deutschland, danke für den Tipp Kaya, aber ich werds ausprobieren,aber ob das bei Magenlähmung wirklich was helfen kann??
Wäre cool wenn jemand sich mit Gastroneurologen auskennt oder so jemandem empfehlen kann,evtl in NRW oder von mir aus auch auf diesem Planeten.
Gruß Tobi

----------


## uysaler

Hallo ich habe das gleiche problem gehabt ich habe es besigt !!!! Melde dich bei mir uysaler@technicom.de

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo ihr Lieben! Bei mir ist es jetzt doch soweit: ich bekomme im Januar eine Magensonde gelegt. Bzw. soll die Sonde direkt in den Dünndarm gelegt werden (PEJ). 
Hattet ihr sowas vielleicht auch und könnt mir von euren Erfahrungen damit berichten? Mein Arzt hatte leider nicht so viel Zeit mir das genau zu erklären, das macht er dann, wenn ich im Krankenhaus bin. Da ich aber schon schlaflose Nächte habe, habe ich meinen Hausarzt gefragt, aber der konnte mir da auch nicht allzu viel zu sagen. 
Deswegen wäre ich über Erfahrungsberichte sehr froh. Ist die Anlage solch einer PEG oder PEJ wirklich so problemlos? 
Viele Grüße

----------


## finfin

Hej ihr,  
ich melde mich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder.  
Ich habe jetzt von Dr Fuchs einen Magenschrittmacher implantiert bekommen. Soweit ist alles gut gelaufen. Merken tu ich aber noch nix. Mal sehen, das Ganze ist jetzt 4 Wochen her, ich hab gelesen, dass es bis zu 3 Monaten dauern kann bis man was merkt. Und man könnte auch die Frequenz noch erhöhen. Mal sehen... 
Ich hab im Internet noch etwas von Botox Spritzen in den Pylorus des Magens gelesen. Oder ist das nur bei Diabetikern hilfreich? Hat irgendjemand damit Erfahrungen? 
Und was ist eigentlich mit so einer PEJ Sonde?? Kann man damit "normal" leben? Wie oft muss man sich da an nen Tropf anschließen?? Hat jm damit ERfahrungen, die er hier reinschreiben würde..? 
Danke! 
LG Fine

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo ihr! 
Nach katastrophalen 3 1/2 Monaten will ich mich auch mal wieder melden. 
Im Januar habe ich ja meine PEG, bzw. Jet-PEG bekommen. Ursprünglich sollte es ja eine PEJ werden, aber die Ärzte haben sich dann während des Eingriffs für eine Jet-PEG entschieden.
Die PEG-Anlage war auch recht problemlos, ich hatte danach nur etwas Schmerzen, weil sich ein Bluterguss gebildet hatte. Leider funktionierte die erste PEG nicht, da sich - wie sich im Röntgen rausstellte - die Sonde verknickt hatte. Also wurde eine Woche später eine Revision gemacht. 
Leider ist es dabei zu massiven Komplikationen gekommen.
In der darauffolgenden Nacht und tags drauf hatte ich stärkste Schmerzen, teilw. Atemnot, und bekam sehr hohes Fieber. Die (blöde) Nachtschwester meinte noch, ich sollte mich nicht so anstellen. Vom Tagesdienst habe ich dann erstmal Morphin gespritzt bekommen (und das im Laufe des Tages nicht nur einmal). Die notwendigen CT-Aufnahmen konnte ich vor Schmerzen kaum erdulden. Es stellte sich dann im Laufe des Tages heraus, dass ich eine massive Bauchfellentzündung im ganzen Bauch hatte (Magensekret im gesamten Bauchraum) und es wurde sofort eine Not-OP durchgeführt. Da habe ich aber schon nicht mehr wirklich viel mitbekommen, weiß das meiste nur noch aus Erzählungen. Danach wurde ich bis zum nächsten Tag noch intensivmedizinisch überwacht. Die Ärzte sagten mir, dass es tatsächlich sehr dringlich und knapp gewesen sei. 
Nach wenigen Tagen, als die Sonde das zweite Mal beschickt werden sollte, funktionierte dann die PEG leider wieder nicht mehr, so dass der Dünndarm-Schenkel 2 1/2 Wochen nach der OP nochmals ausgetauscht werden musste.  
Seitdem läuft die Sonde aber zum Glück völlig problemlos. Ich komme sehr gut damit klar, das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich vertrage zwar die Nahrung, die ich eigentlich bekommen sollte, nicht, bekomme davon Durchfall und Darmprobleme, aber meine Ernährungsberaterin hat dann eine andere Nahrung aufgeschrieben. Die hat zwar weniger Kalorien, aber lieber so, als ständige Darmprobleme. 
Ich habe seit Mitte Feburar jetzt schon 7 1/2 kg zugenommen, allerdings hatte ich in den 4 1/2 Wochen Krankenhaus auch fast 6 kg abgenommen.
Aber langsam aber stetig steigert sich mein Gewicht. Zwar "nur" in 100/200g-Schritten, aber ich bin damit schon ziemlich zufrieden und auch meine Ernährungsberaterin sagt, dass das o.k. ist. In den ersten Wochen hatte ich viel schneller zugenommen, aber da musste ja auch erstmal wieder aufgefüllt werden. 
Mit der Sonde lebe ich eigentlich ziemlich normal. Ich schließe mir da immer nur nachts die Nahrung an, tagsüber gar nicht.  Morgens nach der Nahrung und Abends vorher spüle ich die Sonde gut durch und das war es dann auch schon. Für die Pumpe habe ich einen Rucksack bekommen. Da kommt dann der Beutel mit der Nahrung und die Pumpe rein, ich schließe den Schlauch an und bin dann auch weiter noch mobil und muss nicht gleich ins Bett (was ich müsste, wenn ich so einen Infusionsständer wie im KH hätte). Mit dem Rucksack kann ich abends noch am PC oder vor dem Fernseher sitzen und auch nachts problemlos zur Toilette gehen. Das ist wirklich eine feine Sache und würde ich jedem empfehlen. 
Die Sondeneintrittsstelle muss natürlich entsprechend versorgt werden, aber der Verbandswechsel funktioniert mit ein bisschen Übung völlig unproblematisch.  
Inzwischen kann ich auch wieder duschen und baden und dürfte sogar auch wieder schwimmen gehen.  
Das einzige, was mich ein bißchen stört, ist, dass das Ansatzstück der Sonde mit dem gastralen und intestinalen Schenkel relativ groß ist und sich deutlich unter der Kleidung abzeichnet. Ich guck jetzt immer, dass ich möglichst weite Shirts anziehe, damit das nicht so auffällt, aber das ist eigentlich so ziemlich das einzige, was negativ ist im Zusammenhang mit der Sonde
(wenn man mal davon absieht, dass ich seit ca. 5 Wochen starke Bauchschmerzen habe, die aber sehr wahrscheinlich gar nichts mit der Sonde zu tun haben - s. hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/krank...he-t43132.html).
 @_Fine_: Ich hoffe ich konnte damit deine Frage beantworten. Wie geht es dir denn inzwischen mit dem Schrittmacher?  
Viele Grüße!
Lexi

----------


## finfin

Hallo lexi,  
danke für deinen ausführlichen bericht! 
ich habe den schrittmacher jetzt seit februar und merke bisher nichts.  :Sad:  
es geht mir seit einem monat eher schlechter. ich habe nicht die typischen gastroparese symptome, daher bedeutet schlechter starke wassereinlagerungen, herzrasen, schlafstörungen, übelkeit, erschöpfung usw.  
ich weiß auch nicht genau...den arzt kann ich nicht erreichen. ständig unterwegs und beschäftigt.  
wie geht es dir denn jetzt mit der sonde? sind die bauchschmerzen mittlerweile weg? kannst du damit eigentlich sport machen und dich "normal" bewegen oder gibt es irgendwelche einschränkungen?? wieviel kriegst du über die sonde und wieviel musst du essen?
ist das als übergangslösung gedacht oder für lange? 
sorry für die vielen fragen
ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich sowas überhaupt kriegen könnte, da ich ja nicht untergewichtig bin, sondern wenn es mir schlecht geht sogar zunehme wegen der wasser einlagerungen..... 
lg fine

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Fine, 
vor 11 Tagen bin ich nochmal operiert worden und seit Samstag wieder aus dem Krankenhaus zuhause. Die Bauchschmerzen wurden durch Verwachsungen ausgelöst, die als Folge der Bauchfellentzündung und der Not-OP entstanden sind. Noch habe ich natürlich Schmerzen, auch von der OP, aber ich hoffe, dass sich das in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen gibt. (und ich könnte schon wieder ein Buch über meine Erfahrungen dort im KH schreiben...  :embarrassed_cut:  
Die Sonde läuft super. Vor 4 Wochen musste der Dünndarm-Schenkel nochmal ausgetauscht werden, weil der ein Stück zurückgerutscht war und sich da im Magen eine Schlaufe gebildet hatte. Jetzt liegt die Sonde 70 cm im Dünndarm und mein Arzt meinte, so weit rein wäre er noch nie gegangen, das müsste jetzt einige Zeit halten. 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich zwar etwas schmerzhaftes wildes Fleisch an der Sonde, aber das ist irgendwie seit der OP und dem Krankenhausaufenthalt jetzt auch wieder weg. 
Im Grunde kann ich mich wirklich ganz normal bewegen. Ich darf alles machen, es gibt eigentlich keine Einschränkungen, sogar schwimmen ist erlaubt. Da ich aufgrund einer Wirbelsäulenproblematik keinen Sport mache, kann ich dazu leider weiter nichts sagen, denke aber, dass das schon möglich wäre. Ich mache bei der KG auch alle Übungen, die ich sonst auch gemacht habe, also auch für die Bauchmuskulatur ohne Probleme. 
Der einzige Nachteil, was ich jetzt so im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt habe, ist, dass man relativ oft geröngt werden muss. Jedesmal, wenn die Sonde neu angelegt wurde muss entweder eine Durchleuchtung oder ein Röntgenbild gemacht werden. Und wenn vermutet wird, dass die Sonde nicht mehr richtig liegt, machen die auch immer eine Durchleuchtungsuntersuchung und beobachten dabei, wie das Kontrastmittel läuft. 
Über die Sonde "verabreiche" ich mir pro Nacht 750 kcal. Eigentlich sollte ich eine Nahrung mit 1000 oder noch mehr Kcal bekommen, aber da ich diese auch bei mehrmaligen Versuchen nicht vertragen habe, bleiben wir erstmal bei den 750 kcal. Nebenher kann/darf ich essen, was ich möchte. Ich sollte natürlich schon nach Möglichkeit auf mindestens 1000-1200 Kalorien kommen, wenn möglich auch mehr, aber sonst gibt es da keine Vorgaben. 
Wie lange das Ganze gehen soll, ist im Moment noch unklar. Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Gewicht erreicht habe, muss erstmal gesehen werden, ob ich das dann auch ohne Sondennahrung halten kann, oder ob es evtl. mit einer Gabe alle 2 oder 3 Tage reicht. Ich denke mal, bis ich die Sonde wieder ganz los bin, wird es noch einige Zeit dauern. Dieses Jahr rechne ich nicht mehr damit. 
Bevor ich jetzt ins Krankenhaus gegangen bin, hatte ich übrigens inzwischen 10 kg zugenommen!  :Smiley:  Im Krankenhaus jetzt habe ich allerdings auch wieder 2,5 kg abgenommen, aber bin nicht mehr unter die 50 kg gerutscht!!! 
Viele Grüße und alles Gute für dich
Lexi

----------


## Angel07

Hallo Leute, 
ich wollte mich einreihen ;-). Bei mir wurde vor 1 Jahr und 8 Wochen eine Gastroparese festgestellt. Nun suche ich Kontakte zu gleichgesinnten. 
Meine momentane Therapie: Jet-PEG. 
Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Angel07! 
Herzlich willkommen, auch wenn das kein schöner Anlass ist.  
Seit wann hast du denn deine Jet-PEG? Und läuft das bei dir problemlos oder hast du da auch hin und wieder Probleme mit, dass die verknickt oder verrutscht? Bei mir musste die Dünndarmsonde deswegen schon ein paarmal ausgetauscht werden. Aber jetzt geht es schon seit Ende Mai zum Glück ohne Probleme. 
Mich wundert ein bißchen, dass du so schnell eine PEG bekommen hast. Denn du schreibst ja, dass die Gastroparese erst vor einem Jahr diagnostiziert wurde. Und normalerweise ist so eine PEG ja eine allerletzte Maßnahme in einer ganzen Reihe von Therapien/Behandlungen. Was hast du denn vorher alles ausprobiert? Bei mir lagen zwischen Diagnose und PEG fast 1 3/4 Jahr, weil ich zwischendurch so viele andere Therapien gemacht habe (u.a. hochkalorische Ernährung über mehr als 1 Jahr, Reha-Maßnahme, verschiedene Medikamente). 
Viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Angel07

Hallo zurück, 
weil meine Gastroparese aufgrund eines Diabetes entstanden ist. Außerdem habe ich Morbus Crohn und somit bin ich schon länger beim Gastroenterologen "Dauerpatientin". Dort bin ich aufgrund der Gastroparese mehrmals unterzuckert und da alle gegen Maßnahmen nix halfen und ich nicht 5 Std und länger warten kann bis sich mein BZ erhohlt, hat er eben das Turboprogramm der Therapie/Gastroparesediagnostik durchgezogen um mir zu helfen. 
Meine Jet-PEG habe ich seit Dienstag (24.09). Es tut irgendwie auch noch weh aber ok. Der Dünndarmschenkel lief sofort wie er sollte, so dass ich seit Dienstag Nachts per Pumpe (75ml/std) an der Sondenkost hänge.
Aber alles ist gut soweit. Die PEG wird in 4 Wochen gegen ein Gastrotube ausgetauscht, damit die Platte nicht einwachsen kann. Und dann die Dünndarmsonde wieder darüber eingeführt. 
Essen soll ich erst mal nix. Die PEG ist ebenfalls eine Ablaufsonde bis sich alles beruhigt hat. 
Grüße

----------


## Angel07

Hallo Lexi77, 
Ich bin nun etwas sehr verwirrt, eigentlich wollte ich Kontakte zu anderen mit dieser sagen wir mal etwas blöden Erkrankung knüpfen. Jetzt hab ich so den Eindruck, das Ihr sauer auf mich seit? Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich aber nicht genau warum? Und ich hab mir echt die letzten paar Tage Gedanken gemacht und finde es "traurig", das ihr noch länger habt warten müssen, bis euch geholfen wurde. Aber was bitte kann ich denn dafür?  
geht ihr alle ins Klinikum Herford? Wenn ja meldet euch mal bei mir falls ihr weiter weg kommt.Ich hätte im Notfall nen Schlafplatz für amb. Behandlungen in Herford, da das Klinikum Herford sozusagen mein Nachbar ist :-). Allerdings gehe ich dort nicht hin (außer in die Notaufnahme -aber nicht weiter-). 
Kann sein das es auch daran liegt, das mir die Uniklinik von nem Magenschrittmacher abgeraten hat, und ich somit die "Magenschrittmacherzeit" gespart habe? 
Ehrlich gesagt: Ich weiß nicht warum mir so schnell geholfen wurde und euch so Spät, und ich bin entsetzt darüber. Außerdem tut es mir für euch unheimlich leid -ehrlich-. 
Aber ich kann doch nix dafür und ich hab den gleichen Mist -sorry die Ausdrucksweise wie ihr- und auch dafür kann ich doch nix... 
Also in diesem Sinne....hoffendlich meldet sich doch noch mal jemand. 
PN würde auch gehen (falls Schlafplatz in HF benötigt würde, würde ich das nicht hier öffentlich schreiben) 
Grüße Angel07

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Angel, 
wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass wir (ich) sauer auf dich sind? Nur weil du schneller eine PEG bekommen hast? Das ist doch quatsch. Falls du das denkst, weil es etwas länger dauert, bis mal jemand antwortet, so liegt das wohl eher daran, dass man hier nicht unbedingt jeden Tag vorbei schaut, man hat ja auch noch anderes zu tun (zumindest wenn ich von mir sprechen darf). Es kann schonmal etwas länger dauern, bis man mal eine Antwort bekommt.  
Ich kann doch auf niemanden sauer sein, der früher oder später als ich eine bestimmte Behandlung bekommt. Ich hatte dich nur deshalb nach dem Zeitraum gefragt, weil ich das sehr komisch fand, dass das bei dir so schnell ging. Denn bei mir haben sich die Ärzte selbst nach fast 2 Jahren schwer getan und meinten, dass das ja (neben einem Schrittmacher) die allerletzte Option sein sollte. Aber nachdem ich dann nach den 1/2 Jahren alle Therapieoptionen (verschiedene Medikamente über gewisse Zeiträume, Maltodextrin, Kaloriendrinks, 4 Wochen Reha etc.) durch hatte, da zögerte er immer noch, meinte dann aber doch letztendlich, dass wir wohl um eine Sonde nicht drumherum kommen würden. Deswegen fand ich das so erstaunlich, dass die das bei dir so schnell gemacht haben. Mehr nicht. Ist doch - zumindest für mich - kein Grund sauer zu sein. 
Ein Magenschrittmacher ist übrigens keine "Voraussetzung" um irgendwann auch eine PEG zu bekommen... 
Was mich bei deinen Angaben auch noch verwundert: Du bekommst nur nachts die Sondennahrung (du schriebst von 75ml/h) und darfst sonst nichts essen? Dann müsstest du ja noch mehr abnehmen... Selbst wenn du inzwischen die Laufrate gesteigert haben solltest.
Ich bekomme nachts 1000 ml Sondennahrung und esse trotzdem noch "normal", also meine kleinen Portionen am Tag. Wenn ich nur die Sondennahrung hätte, dann könnte ich davon nie alleine zunehmen. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn es bei der Nachtration bleiben würde.  
Was ich ebenfalls merkwürdig finde, ist, dass deine Jet-PEG gegen eine Gastro-tube ersetzt werden soll, damit das einwachsen verhindert wird. Bei der richtigen und regelmäßigen Mobilisation der PEG oder Jet-PEG ist die Gefahr doch auch sehr gering. Und so ein Ballon-System muss ja auch regelmäßig mobilisiert werden. Ich habe meine PEG jetzt seit Januar und mobilisiere bei jedem Verbandswechsel, d.h. ich schiebe die immer ein kleines Stück rein und ziehe wieder raus. Drehen tu ich das Ganze natürlich nicht. Aber meine Ernährungsberaterin sagte mir, dass das so völlig ausreichen würde und dann keine Gefahr besteht, dass da irgendwas einwächst. Auch sagte man mir, dass solche Austauschsysteme nur bei einer normalen PEG, nicht aber bei einer Jet-PEG gehen würden...  
Naja, so sieht das wohl jeder Arzt unterschiedlich... 
Ich bin übrigens in Köln bei einem Gastroenterologen in Behandlung, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat und u.a. diese Button-Systeme mit entwickelt hat. Ich denke, so ist jeder hier bei einem anderen Arzt in Behandlung, liegt ja auch immer daran, wo man wohnt.  
Viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Angel07

Hallo Lexi und alle anderen, 
Also die Firma Nutricia hat für mich einen G-Jet-Button aus den USA (Firma Kimberliy Clark) bestellt. Das ist ein Button mit einer Dünndarmsonde dran sowie der Möglichkeit der Magenentlastung enefalls über den einen Button.  Kimberly-Clark Healthcare Digestive Health | KC_MIC_KEY_low_profile_Transgastric_Jejunal_Feedin  g_Tube 
Also gibts doch Systeme für uns :-)!  
Also zum Essen:
Ja darf ich etwas wieder. Sollte nur eine Woche nix wegen Wundheilung nach PEG-Anlage :-). Die 1000 kcal werden auch erhöht (macht mein Mann [Diätassistent]) in Verbindung mit meinem Gastroenterologe (Prof. Dr. A. Raedler). 
Der Prof hat nen Patientenforum, so das man den notfalls ne Nachricht schreiben kann. Meistens (aber nicht immer) meldet er sich innerhalb von 24 h, welches ebenfalls super angenehm ist, weil man dann nicht für jede Kleinigkeit zu Ihm hin muss.  http://ced-hospital.de/service/patfo...e65b033e026a3e 
Der Prof wusste das auch mit den Buttons. Das es die gibt....uns so. Und nun besorgt mir die Firma Nutricia die Dinger. DANN BIN ICH MEINE JET_PEG LOS und kann mich ENDLICH WIEDER gescheid bewegen :-) 
Grüße aus Herford

----------


## Angel07

Hallo Lexi, 
wollte nur mal fragen wie es Dir (ist das ok?) geht? Ich hab den anderen Thread gefunden und mir ist es schon fast peinlich, das es bei mir so glatt läuft-bis jetzt! 
mein Gastro hat jetzt nen G-Jet-Button in den USA bestellt für mich (hat ne Hilfsmittelnummer in Deutschland also zahlt die Kasse) der Firma AMT. 
Wie macht ihr denn das wegen dem wenigen essen vom Kopf her? Ich glaube der ist momentan mein größtes Problem. Ich hab einiges gefunden zu Gastroparese allerdings nur in Englisch...gr... 
egal schick mir mal ne PN falls du (hoffe das das ok ist mit du, sonst einfach sagen) mal mit mir Kontakt haben möchtest. 
Hoffe aber das es dir (s.o.) gut geht... 
Grüße aus HF

----------


## Angel07

Hallo Leute, 
Ich wollte nur sagen, das ich jetzt den Button aus Amerika eingebaut habe der bei mir im Jejunum endet. Endlich kann ich mich wieder richtig bewegen...es geht also doch!
Ok es war etwas umständlich daran zu kommen aber wenn man geklärt hat wie es geht...dann gings   :-) 
Grüße

----------


## michi89

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, 
leider will oder besser gesagt muss ich mich nun auch mal in die Riege der leidenden einreihen und möchte das Thema durch meinen beitrag nochmal aufgreifen. 
Ich leide seit ca. 1 1/4 Jahr an sehr sehr starken Magenbeschwerden die sich teilweise mit den hier bereits geschilderten decken, teilweise aber auch unterscheiden. Bei mir sind es hauptsächlich starke dumpfe Oberbauchschmerzen nach dem Essen, sehr frühes Sättigungsgefühl und Übelkeit. Magen/Darmspiegelung, CT des Oberbauchs, mehrfache Ultraschall Untersuchungen sowie Dünndarmuntersuchung nach Sellink wurden bei mir bereits durchgeführt. Alles ohne Ergebnis. Auch eingenommene Medis wie u.a. MCP und Domperidon brachten keine Besserung. Die Ärzte Haben es dann auf die Psyche geschoben. Nach weiteren unzähligen Arztbesuchen ohne klare Diagnose bin ich nach langen Recherchen auf die Neurogastroenterologische Klinik in Vilsbiburg gestoßen. Vor 3 Wochen war ich dann dort zu einem stationären Aufenthalt. Es wurde eine Gastroparese sowie ein verzögerter Dünndarmtransport in der Magenenentleerungszintigraphie festgestellt. Dies wurde durch einen Atemtest mit Laktulose bestätigt. Seit zwei Wochen nehme ich jetzt Resolor, leider bisher auch ohne Besserung. Auch über einen Magenschrittmacher wurde bereits diskutiert, welcher mir, falls garnichts helfen sollte, eingesetzt werden soll. Mittlerweile habe ich bereits 30 Kg abgenommen und es ist leider bei der Gewichtsabnahme kein Ende in Sicht, da ich derzeit kaum etwas vertrage. Auch beim Trinken bekomme ich neuerdings starke Oberbauchbeschwerden. Ich habe schon mal darüber nachgedacht, es mal mit hochkalorischer Nahrung zu versuchen, um zumindest mein Gewicht zu halten. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich? Auch für neue Berichte von euch (die meißten sind ja schon etwas länger her  :Zunge raus: ) zum Thema Magenschrittmacher etc. wäre ich natürlich dankbar.  
Gruß Michi

----------


## kieben

> Aber so konnte ich erstmal wieder 20 kg zunehmen und war auch psychisch etwas entlastet, weil man nicht den Zwang hat, zu essen, wenn es einem richtig schlecht geht.

 Kann man sagen, dass in so einen Fall Trinknahrung hilfreich wäre?
Ich habe hier einiges dazu gelesen: Alles Wissenswerte über das Zunehmen mit Fortimel *|* fortimel
Ich kenne mich leider nicht so aus, aber mein Vater hat so ein ähnliches Problem und würde gern wissen, wie ich ihm helfen kann... 
Nachdem er schon seit einigen Jahren mit Magenentleerungsstörungen rumdoktoriert, ist es im letzten halben Jahr richtig schlimm geworden. Er hat überhaupt keinen Appetit mehr und hat  schon 20kg abgenommen.

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo! 
Nach langer Zeit will ich mich hier auch mal wieder melden. Es ists bei mir viel passiert in der letzten Zeit, deswegen war ich kaum noch hier im Forum. Ich hatte wieder viel Mist und war dieses Jahr mal wieder insgesamt 16 Wochen im Krankenhaus... 
 Seit dem späten Frühjahr vertrage ich auf einmal die Sondennahrung nicht mehr so gut, habe morgens immer massiven Durchfall gehabt. Bei Halbierung der Menge war der Durchfall weniger und wenn ich die Nahrung mal eine Nacht nicht habe laufen lassen, hatte ich morgens auch keinen Durchfall. Eine Umstellung war nicht möglich, da ich sowieso die ganze Zeit immer nur die hypokalorische "Einsteigernahrung" bekommen habe, weil ich die höherkalorischen auch nicht vertragen hatte. Ich habe offensichtlich einen empfindlichen Darm. Ich sollte dann erstmal nur die Halbe Menge nehmen 500 ml).  
Dann hat sich dazu auch die Entleerungsstörung verschlimmert, konnte dann Ende Juni kaum noch was bei mir halten. Ich war dann auch wieder im Krankenhaus, weil ich immer Erbrechen musste und halt immer noch jeden morgen den Durchfall hatte. Weil ich dann wieder über 5 kg abgenommen hatte (ich hatte vorher fast 17(!) Kilo zugenommen) hat der Prof. mir geraten, zusätzlich einen Port implantieren zu lassen um darüber noch zusätzlich parenteral zu ernähren. Seitdem bekomme ich 500 ml (ca. 370 kcal) über die PEG und 1100 ml (986 kcal) über den Port. Essen kann ich zur Zeit leider nur ganz wenig. Aber so kann ich mein Gewicht zumindest halten. Zwischendurch hatte ich dann aber eine Portinfekton mit Sepsis und der Port musste raus, habe dann 4 Wochen später einen neuen bekommen, weil es ohne nicht ging.  
Und jetzt habe ich schon seit über 6 Wochen eine Entzündung an der PEG und war deshalb auch schon wieder eine Woche im Krankenhaus. Aber es wird einfach nicht besser. Es eitert und blutet zwischendurch auch immer etwas und tut auch ziemlich weh. Ich muss manchmal 2-3x/Tag den Verband wechseln. Und vorher habe ich die meiste Zeit keinen Verband drauf gehabt, weil es ganz trocken war. Woher das kommt, konnte mir aber irgendwie keiner so recht sagen. Ein Abszess wurde durch Sono und CT ausgeschlossen, sonst ist alles unklar. Mein Hausarzt meint, es wäre eine Infektion des Kanals. Aber ich bekomme kein Antibiotikum oder irgendwas. Es ist langsam echt zum Verzweifeln. Kennt jemand von euch sowas? Ich habe dazu auch hier schon eine Frage gestellt (http://www.patientenfragen.net/schul...de-t52985.html) 
Jetzt mal zu den aktuellen Fragen: 
 @_kieben_: Ist dein Vater denn wegen der Magenentleerungsstörung in Behandlung? Was wird gemacht? Dann sollten ihr den behandelnden Arzt mal fragen, ob er solche hochkalorische Trinknahrung aufschreiben kann. Bei so einem massiven Gewichtsverlust muss man auf jeden Fall was machen. Bei mir persönlich war das mit der Trinknahrung nicht so erfolgreich, habe trotzdem weiter abgenommen. Und nach einem Jahr kam mir das Zeug auch aus den Ohren raus. ;-) Mir hat letztendlich nur die PEG-Sonde geholfen, wieder zuzunehmen. Aber wie gesagt, spricht das mal beim Arzt an. Was ich immer sehr hilfreich finde ist auch, dass bei meinen Arztterminen bei dem Spezialisten immer auch eine Ernährungsberaterin dabei ist, die mir schon viele hilfreiche Tipps gegeben hat. Und die kann ich zwischendurch bei Fragen auch immer anrufen. Vielleicht wäre eine Ernährungsberatung ja auch mal was für deinen Vater.
 @_Michi_: deine Frage ist ja schon etwas alter. Hat sich in der Zwischenzeit was getan? 
Viele Grüße, Lexi

----------


## Sabrina32

Hallo Chris! Ich hoffe ja nur, dass du im forum mal reihnschaust. Ich stecke absolut in gleicher Situation wie du. Auch nach einer Antirefluxoperation wurde bei mir Gastroparese diagnostiziert. Nach MS Essensreste im Magen und Szintigrafie ergab die erste Entleerung in 293 Minuten. In diesem Jahr alle Medis durch probiert und nix hilft. Gewicht fällt weiterhin runter. Starke Ubelkeit, dass ich nichts esse kann. Seit einer Woche besonders schlimm. Wie geht es Dir heutzutage? Koontest du mir was empfehlen? Ich hoffe sehr, auf deine Antwort.

----------


## Chris91

Hallo Sabrina,
tut mir leid, dass es bei dir auch zur Gastroparese gekommen ist. Mir persönlich geht es nicht so gut. Hatte als letzte Option zur Behandlung der Gastroparese mich einer 2/3 Magenresektion unterzogen. Damit ist diese zwar beseitigt, leider habe ich seitdem ein sehr starkes Dumping-Syndrom nach fast jeder Mahlzeit (zu schnelle Magenentleerung). Kann ich also persönlich nicht empfehlen.
Ich würde dir raten, dich an das Israelitische Krankenhaus in Hamburg zu wenden. Die Ansprechpartnerin wäre dort Frau OÄ Dr. Keller. Diese Klinik ist einer der besten Kliniken in Deutschland für Funktionsstörungen des Verdauungssystems. Die Ärzte dort werden dich am kompetentesten beraten und ein Behandlungskonzept erarbeiten können. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute. Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, melde dich ruhig wieder.  :Smiley:  
LG Chris

----------


## Sabrina32

Chris, wie ist deine Meinung bezüglich enterra Stimulation? Hast du die Wirkung bei Dir gesehen? Das recht kontroverse Sache. Einige sagen es hilft, die anderen sind eher dagegen. Ich bin echt durcheinander.

----------


## speedhein

Hallo Sabrina, 
auch ich kann dir nur das Israelitische Krankenhaus Fr. Dr. Keller empfehlen. Bei meinem Sohn hilft das Medikament Resolor sowie Omep ganz gut. Er hat zwar auch täglich mit Übelkeit zu kämpfen kommt aber ganz gut damit zu recht.
Lieben Gruß und gute Besserung.

----------


## Chris91

Der Magenschrittmacher hatte bei mir leider keine Wirkung erzielt. Ob es bei anderen hilft, kann ich nicht sagen.

----------


## caledonia

Hallo allerseits, ich hab mich hier jetzt auch mal angemeldet, nachdem ich nun länger als ein Jahr hier mitlese... Ich leide seit 5/2014 ebenfalls an Gastroparese. Man weiß nicht, ob bei der damaligen Lungen -OP der Vagus verletzt wurde oder ob sie idiopathisch ist. Da ich immer sehr schlank war, hab ich dann sehr schnell eine Sonde bekommen. Die schmerzte dann nach ca. 6 Monaten so sehr, dass sie verlegt werden musste. An der jetzigen Stelle behindert sie mich total, auch die Möglichkeit, oral Nahrung aufzunehmen, hat sich verschlechtert.
Ich bin als (nun leider ehemalige) Englischlehrerin oft auf einer amerikanischen Facebook - Seite zu dem Thema und habe viel dort gelernt. U.a. werden dort einige erfolgreich mit Botox (wird in den Pylorus gespritzt) behandelt. Auch eine Freundin von mir aus Schottland, Diabetikerin, hat kürzlich gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Hat von euch schon jemand davon gehört? Lieben Gruß!

----------


## Chris91

Hallo caledonia,
meine Gastroparese wurde einmal mit Botox behandelt. Leider ging es mir danach für 3 Wochen erheblich schlechter. Mir war ständig übel und musste häufig erbrechen. Nach den 3 Wochen normalisierten sich die Beschwerden wieder auf den vorherigen Zustand. Auf die Magenentleerungzeit hatte es bei mir auch keinen Einfluss. Wie immer kann es natürlich sein, dass die Methode, wie von dir ja schon beschrieben, bei anderen Betroffenen gut anschlägt. 
LG Chris91

----------


## caledonia

Dankeschön, Chris. Ich weiß, dass nur 30-40% darauf ansprechen. Bei dem Stimulator scheint das ja ähnlich zu sein. Ich würde es trotzdem gern probieren, habe aber im Internet nirgends eine Info gefunden, wo in Deutschland das gemacht wird. Auch die allseits gelobten Hamburger aus dem Israelitischen Krankenhaus haben mir gegenüber nichts davon erwähnt. Darf ich fragen, wo es bei dir gemacht wurde? 
Danke nochmal und alles Gute!

----------


## Chris91

Die Botoxinjektion wurde im Uniklinikum Dresden durchgeführt. Allerdings war das 2008. Ob das heute noch dort praktiziert wird, weiß ich nicht. 
LG Chris91

----------


## caledonia

Dankeschön! Das ist natürlich eine Ecke weg... Ich werde mal forschen, danke!    

> Die Botoxinjektion wurde im Uniklinikum Dresden durchgeführt. Allerdings war das 2008. Ob das heute noch dort praktiziert wird, weiß ich nicht. 
> LG Chris91

----------


## caledonia

Hallo alle zusammen! Es gibt seit kurzem bei Facebook eine Gruppe namens"Gastroparese", auf der wir Betroffenen uns unkompliziert austauschen und Luft ablassen können. Wir hoffen, dass viele von euch mitmachen, so dass wir möglichst viele Informationen sammeln können, um damit auch evt. der Unwissenheit einiger Ärzte begegnen zu können. Lieben Gruß!

----------


## Sabrina32

Koontest du bitte link auf diese Gruppe geben. Danke)

----------


## caledonia

Bei Facebook in der Suche"Gastroparese" eingeben, dann anfragen - ist eine geschlossene Gruppe. Marcus nimmt dich dann auf. Aber ich schicke gleich den Link. Und bitte auf dem Desktop versuchen - auf Handys geht eine Anfrage meist nicht!'

----------


## caledonia

Sorry, das mit dem link krieg ich auf dem Handy nicht hin. Versuche es die tage mal am PC, hab jetzt keine Möglichkeit dazu.

----------


## StefanD.

Evtl. kann man ja hier weiterhelfen?   https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Aus...50366971678810

----------


## caledonia

Danke, Stefan. Aber auf der Gastroparese - Seite, die nicht wissenschaftlich ist, geht es ja nicht nur um diabetische Gastroparese. Ich versuche das mit dem Link auch noch mal.

----------


## caledonia

https://www.facebook.com/groups/4511...60937/?fref=ts 
Hier ist der Link nun. Ich hoffe, es klappt!

----------


## Sabrina32

Danke, es funktioniert. Habe die Anfrage geschickt.

----------

